# Best Netbook (Help)



## pinga123 (Dec 30, 2009)

*This Is my first thread to ThinkDigit forum . i m a regular reader of digit magazine .Recently i have read review about netbook and opting to go for it.

I m getting this netbook for basic computing java and vb programming.

I have sort out some of the NETBOOK from digit magzine and retailers suggestion.
Below are some of brand models i have selected but still confused which one is to buy.

ASUS 1005HA   dont know
ACER ASPIRE D 250 price 14750 RS
LENOVO S10LE 
SAMSUNG N128 14000
My budget is below 18000-19000
Please help with your suggestion and reviews.*


----------



## pinga123 (Jan 2, 2010)

plz help me i hv posted this 4 days ago still no reply


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 2, 2010)

there are no reply coz there is nothin 2 reply  all r based on de same platform so very little diff in performance! just go for the looks


----------



## azzu (Jan 2, 2010)

all r pretty similar
i recommend HCl mh04 16k 
and pretty good my friend is usin it


----------



## Vishal Patil (Jan 3, 2010)

i have an acer aspire AO751h. It great. dont go just by specs. Its graphics are much better than many netbook.
It can play 1080p videos flawlessly(in windows). And is DX10 capable.
If you are using windows than i'll recommend this

Check it out if your are gonna use only windows or are capable of configuring graphics in Linux.

I got a solution for Ubuntu, online.

Since it is Power VR Graphics based (US15W chipset) it lacking opensource support.

Dont go by the GHz rating of processor, it works quite well.


----------



## pinga123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Vishal Patil said:


> i have an acer aspire AO751h. It great. dont go just by specs. Its graphics are much better than many netbook.
> It can play 1080p videos flawlessly(in windows). And is DX10 capable.
> If you are using windows than i'll recommend this
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy for your review just wanted to know few things.
1)I heard very bad things about acer service after warrenty .Someone has already made thread not to buy acer products because of bad service.
Have u personally experience such issues.
2)I also heard lot about asus seashell model.Whats your word about it.
3)intel is launching its new atom chip this month shall i wait for that.


Expecting your comments...
Once again thanks guys.
I know they all are same hardware therefor there is no room to comment.but what i really wanted to know is their service ,value for money product hope you understand what i mean to say .

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




azzu said:


> all r pretty similar
> i recommend HCl mh04 16k
> and pretty good my friend is usin it


Can u tell me more about it.


----------



## pinga123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Can i able to watch movies on my tv set using nettop (I dont have HDMI port in my TV only audio and video pins are available)


----------



## pinga123 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have purchased Acer aspire one d250 for 14500 only (6 cell batteries 5.2 Hour working state ).i have installed windows 7 on it. its working great.
I liked video playback.
I also got lot of freebies along with that.
I have got following accessories along with it.
1 External Mouse
1 Screen guard
1 Keyboard guard
1 USB Vacuum cleaner
1 Cleaning kit.
1 Laptop bag .

I m very happy with the performance Go get it.


----------



## simoncherian (Jan 21, 2010)

n128. get it for 13.5k on ebay. or the pineview acer for 17.5k. the latter one is better performing


----------

